# no one talks to me ,likes or comments on my Facebook .it makes me feel weird



## Dr.Horrible

i have about 100 friends on my fb,but no one ever likes my status,comments or talks to me.I basically feel like the plague ,its embarrassing because people i meet do see how really alone i am.i really dont have real friends ,i dont get invited anywhere or have coffee,dinner or any road trips etc because no one wants to be around me.im venting my social anxiety.i just feel so alone in real life and virtually,people talk,more to me on this site than on fb


----------



## 54-46 ThatsMyNumber

I have over 200 friends on facebook, but there are only 1-2 i see in real life, plus my family. The only thing i post are little stories and messages about spirtuality and being kind to animals and no one ever "likes" them or comments on them. But to be honest i am not looking for recognition, i am only trying to plant a seed. Try likeing the hell out of everybody else's stuff, maybe then they'll be more open to liking yours.


----------



## Dr.Horrible

lovinfp said:


> I have over 200 friends on facebook, but there are only 1-2 i see in real life, plus my family. The only thing i post are little stories and messages about spirtuality and being kind to animals and no one ever "likes" them or comments on them. But to be honest i am not looking for recognition, i am only trying to plant a seed. Try likeing the hell out of everybody else's stuff, maybe then they'll be more open to liking yours.


lol maybe i should troll them with virus links  jk but hmm i am spiritual so maybe i should approach it like you do and then they can just delete me when they hate it


----------



## ashestohope

I usually get likes, and replies sometimes. I can't say I don't want recognition because sometimes I do (although I don't want to admit it) so I know that feel, bro. I am always liking everyone else's stuff and reading it all the time, maybe that helps, can't get what ya don't give


----------



## Cetanu

Facebook is an impersonal, narcissistic platform.

Pick up your phone and call someone. Invite them to do something. Use your brain.


----------



## stillakidatheart

I don't even try getting recognition/likes from Facebook anymore. I do have a Facebook though, around 300 or so friends, but I only am close to about 7-8 of them. Facebook is just... bleh. I have other websites for people to listen to me, and vice versa.


----------



## kareem

facebook can suck it, idgaf about facebook so i can't give good advice.

join the INFJ groups - ENFP groups, they're active and there's some people here that are there too.

And don't be like that, i don't know how to make friends per se, but you should go work out, find work out buddies, go to activities, it can be hard but once you've overcome your own anxiety it'll come natural, just know that you're meant to be with whomever you're going to be with, clear all the negative air you might have and be nice to yourself. For me making friends is approximately 29 times easier than keeping them, and i prefer old people's company anyway.


----------



## LostTheMarbles

I used to have a few hundred friends on Facebook but realized I didn't actually speak to most of them and didn't really care what they thought about me so I just started deleting them, I'm down from over 300 friends to just 72, there are more I'd like to delete but I'm kind of obliged to keep them. I feel a lot better knowing the people I have kept actually do care about me and I do care about them, I don't worry about them not clicking like on my posts because I know they understand me and that they've chosen to be my friend.

A lot of my friends on there were old class mates who I never really talked to even when we were at school or people I'd met quickly and added but never talked to since. Now everyone that's left is someone I've talked to at least once in the last year.

What I'm saying is look at the people you have on Facebook, don't just go by the numbers, maybe it's time to go find people who you really want to be friends with?

One of my contacts has over 3000 friends, but I bet she's never talked to 90% of them.

I'd rather 5 people I'm really friends with to 100 people I kind of know.


Edit: I'd be down to just 50 friends if I could cut out the people I'm obliged to keep.


----------



## lochy

Im the same used to have 130ish now i have 76, with some obligation type stuff might bring it down to 40-50 if removed. 
Struggling to find and keep that close friend group i can talk to though.


----------



## Pom87

I would not look forward to conversing with someone who is called Dr. Horrible. That might lead to something horrendous. Something so horrible, that it will forever leave me paralyzed to use the Like button.

Dear god, think of the consequences!


----------



## Mr.Blayz

you probably are weird duder, but only the coolest of cool realize that weird is awesome, you got character, but seriously to make friends or do stuff with friends, be confident and be yourself and try texting and planning stuff to do in real life with who you feel most comfortable with


----------



## LittleOrange

Well, I don´t have facebook, but one thing that will make people like you more is - SMILE!


----------



## userslon

hahahahahaha is it wrong that this thread made me bust out the lolz/?


----------



## ttanzkel

Mr.Blayz said:


> but only the coolest of cool realize that weird is awesome,


:wink:


----------



## LostTheMarbles

Why aren't people pressing "Thank" on my post


----------



## Phantomwise

Facebook is the Devil!

lolz no. But really, I feel like Fb is used mainly for three things: self-promotion ("look at me! I am so awesome!" :ninja: ), finding out about events, and for nosy people to keep updated on what everyone else is doing with their lives. 

The only people who post stuff on my wall or comment on my things on facebook are people I am close to in real life. I don't really expect anyone else to care. 

I think this site is much nicer because people actually share meaningful stuff! 

And I think you are probably a very interesting person and like the posts you've written so far (that I've seen) and not having people interact with you on facebook says nothing whatsoever about how cool you are. It's just that if you're introverted and not someone who is known by many people in real life, you might fly under others' radar. They are probably checking multiple things at the same time and aren't going to take a few seconds to comment or like unless they know the person well.


----------



## Dr.Horrible

userslon said:


> hahahahahaha is it wrong that this thread made me bust out the lolz/?


doesnt surprise me, I dont get along with ENTJ at all


----------



## zeBunnyQueen

It does help to just initiate plans and go hang out. 

But yeah, I hardly post status updates. XD


----------



## o ellen

Also with the other good advice here.. and I say this with serious tender compasion...
make sure you (I have no idea if you have problems in these area's or not)

shower everyday
fix your hair decent
wear clean clothes every day. Every day put on a fresh clean set of clothes.
wear deoderant
clip and keep your toe nails and finger nails clean. Very clean. 
trim your nose and ear hairs.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_32cOfAzuAi4/TLuiOBdAWhI/AAAAAAAABaQ/umFBVGRZenY/s1600/ENFP+钟骏源.jpg


----------



## Mr.Blayz

userslon said:


> hahahahahaha is it wrong that this thread made me bust out the lolz/?


just a lil bit, which can be forgiven...however stating it on a social site is kind of a faux pas and a lil intentionally mean, i guess that can also be forgiven but a little harder forgotten


----------

